# Want more Australian Uniqueness?



## Bretrick (Nov 24, 2021)

Every year off South Australia, Giant Australian cuttlefish numbers soar. They are here to breed.
Every winter over 130,000 Giant Cuttlefish congregate and copulate.
These Cuttlefish have a total length of 3 feet, 1 meter and weigh up to 10 kg, 23 lb.
Cuttlefish are masters of disguise and regularly change colours to camouflage themselves, but during mating season males flash zebra patterns to intimidate other males.
Giant cuttlefish spawning aggregation​



Australia, land of marvels


----------



## Trila (Nov 25, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Every year off South Australia, Giant Australian cuttlefish numbers soar. They are here to breed.
> Every winter over 130,000 Giant Cuttlefish congregate and copulate.
> These Cuttlefish have a total length of 3 feet, 1 meter and weigh up to 10 kg, 23 lb.
> Cuttlefish are masters of disguise and regularly change colours to camouflage themselves, but during mating season males flash zebra patterns to intimidate other males.
> ...


That was amazing!!!   Thank you for showing me a little piece of Australia!!


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank you! I enjoyed watching that.


----------

